# HBO glitch for Sopranos and Big Love



## josh4040 (Jul 8, 2001)

When I made new season passes for Sopranos and Big Love for some reason they are not automatically recording the new episodes each week I have to manually go back and set each of them to get the new episodes, this has never happpened before with any of my other season passes. Anyone know why this would happen?


----------



## josh4040 (Jul 8, 2001)

No one but me has a problem with their Sopranos season pass?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mine both work fine. Maybe delete your SP's and recreate them.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Both of mine worked perfectly.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I'd recommend an autorecording wishlist for HBO shows anyway. This way, it will catch the show on one of HBOs 7 (or whatever) channels throughout the week if it doesn't catch the first airing.

I have at least four channels that show the new episode of the Sopranos every week: HBO, HBO (West), HBO2, HBO2 (West). An ARWL allows me to rank the Sopranos lower in the Season Pass manager, to leave room for things that only air once (like Desperate Housewives). I get the Sopranos at midnight eastern, on HBO (West), in weeks when Desperate Housewives is new.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> I'd recommend an autorecording wishlist for HBO shows anyway. This way, it will catch the show on one of HBOs 7 (or whatever) channels throughout the week if it doesn't catch the first airing.
> 
> I have at least four channels that show the new episode of the Sopranos every week: HBO, HBO (West), HBO2, HBO2 (West). An ARWL allows me to rank the Sopranos lower in the Season Pass manager, to leave room for things that only air once (like Desperate Housewives). I get the Sopranos at midnight eastern, on HBO (West), in weeks when Desperate Housewives is new.


I do that on my SD TiVo, and it usually gets recorded by midnight ET on HBO West, but it's nice to know I can rank it lowest on my list and it'll still get recorded eventually, barring some astronomical coincidences. However, for HD you need a season pass, since it's linked to the channel. There are still enough re-airings, including at least one after prime-time, that you can rank it near the bottom of your list and it will get recorded within a few days.

Fortunately, we gave up on Desperate Housewives a few weeks ago so I don't have to wait.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Both of mine worked too.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The season premiere did not record for me. I had even checked the todo list about 2 hrs prior, and it looked ok, but no record (and no conflicts).

I deleted and re-created the season pass, and it recorded last Sunday's episode just fine.

Weirdness.

--chris


----------

